# Self surgery



## bancrobba (8 Jan 2016)

I, for the first time in my life, had a verruca on my left foot. Tried everything on offer in chemists with no joy.
Resorted to cutting it out with the small blade on my Swiss Army knife and a pair of pointed tweezers. Hurt for a few days, but job done.
My wife was horrified! Then I explained my other dabbles in surgery, including super glueing my right ear when I was attacked and had it ripped at the top. This has just confirmed her worst fears that I am actually quite strange!
Am I alone in this, or has anybody else "repaired" themselves?


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jan 2016)

I too have only had one verruca in my life and that was 30 years ago. I was assembling some quite delicate electronics at the time and had a needle point electric soldering iron at my disposal. Emboldened by an evening of excessive ethanol consumption, I jammed the 370 degree tip very hard into the heart of the beast, like Van Helsing slaying The Undead One. There was a smell quite like pork crackling but the pain was quite bearable due to the self-administration of oral analgesic. It worked a treat.


----------



## PK99 (8 Jan 2016)

bancrobba said:


> I, for the first time in my life, had a verruca on my left foot. Tried everything on offer in chemists with no joy.
> Resorted to cutting it out with the small blade on my Swiss Army knife and a pair of pointed tweezers. Hurt for a few days, but job done.
> My wife was horrified! Then I explained my other dabbles in surgery, including super glueing my right ear when I was attacked and had it ripped at the top. This has just confirmed her worst fears that I am actually quite strange!
> Am I alone in this, or has anybody else "repaired" themselves?



Dealt with a few skin tags by tying them off with fine nylon thread and letting them die and drop off.

Dealt with a few minor cuts with super glue


----------



## bancrobba (8 Jan 2016)

^^^^^^
Yeah man, we got the tools, why burden the already overstretched NHS?


----------



## Profpointy (8 Jan 2016)

I have dug out a verruca too, albeit after a good bit of treatment with the special stuff first. It had kind of "hairs" in it which I pulled out. It was a gradual digging and more gloop over time rather than surgery.

I have done the burning a hole in a squashed fingernail to le the blood out. Really works too


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> I have dug out a verruca too, albeit after a good bit of treatment with the special stuff first. It had kind of "hairs" in it which I pulled out. It was a gradual digging and more gloop over time rather than surgery.
> 
> I have done the burning a hole in a squashed fingernail to le the blood out. Really works too


 The red hot needle through the nail when there is some blood swelling up in the nerve below is the only way to go. It takes a bit of courage the first time but the pain relief is instant. A thin needle is best. I wouldn't attempt it with my soldering iron.


----------



## bancrobba (8 Jan 2016)

slowmotion said:


> The red hot needle through the nail when there is some blood swelling up in the nerve below is the only way to go. It takes a bit of courage the first time but the pain relief is instant. A thin needle is best. I wouldn't attempt it with my soldering iron.


Wuss!


----------



## Profpointy (8 Jan 2016)

slowmotion said:


> The red hot needle through the nail when there is some blood swelling up in the nerve below is the only way to go. It takes a bit of courage the first time but the pain relief is instant. A thin needle is best. I wouldn't attempt it with my soldering iron.



Best with a paperclip - the blunt end means the hole is right size straightway, and it has less tendency to stick into the fleshy bit if it isn't quite hot enough.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> Best with a paperclip - the blunt end means the hole is right size straightway, and it has less tendency to stick into the fleshy bit if it isn't quite hot enough.


 Good point....as it were....  With a needle there is a tendency to go too deep. A paper clip would be ideal. Top tip.


----------



## bancrobba (9 Jan 2016)

I propose an NHS direct hotline type freefone service at Cycle Chat.

Callers would be played 25 minutes of ITV's Tour de France theme before being connected to my esteemed colleagues Dr Slowmotion & Dr Profpointy.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jan 2016)

We are all pretty minor league compared to Leonid Rogozov. Chapeau that man.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-32481442


----------



## Profpointy (9 Jan 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Good point....as it were....  With a needle there is a tendency to go too deep. A paper clip would be ideal. Top tip.



and because it's bendy you can't press hard, so you are so-say "forced" to burn through not jam it through. Red hot is the trick too.


----------



## bancrobba (9 Jan 2016)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 115294
> We are all pretty minor league compared to Leonid Rogozov. Chapeau that man.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-32481442


2 hours!!!!!!!! 
Ok, now feel a bit inadequate with my verruca and ear glueing!
Off to bed but have a horrible feeling I'm gonna dream of operating on myself, cheers!


----------



## growingvegetables (9 Jan 2016)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 115294
> We are all pretty minor league compared to Leonid Rogozov. Chapeau that man.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-32481442


I had a friend in Yemen who did pretty much exactly that. Scary story.


----------



## Cubist (9 Jan 2016)

Only yesterday morning my dentist was telling g me about one of his uni tutors who did his own dentistry because he didn't trust anyone else to be as good as he was.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jan 2016)

bancrobba said:


> I





Cubist said:


> Only yesterday morning my dentist was telling g me about one of his uni tutors who did his own dentistry because he didn't trust anyone else to be as good as he was.


 
I have a compact electronics drill for circuit boards that zips round at 22,000 rpm and takes 0.5mm diameter drill bits. I might be able to drill into my front teeth but the back ones would need a right angle drive. Besides, doing intricate stuff using a mirror is quite a skill. Maybe simple extraction with one of my many pairs of pliers might be easier.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2016)

slowmotion said:


> A have a compact electronics drill for circuit boards that zips round at 22,000 rpm and takes 0.5mm diameter drill bits. I might be able to drill into my front teeth but the back ones would need a right angle drive. Besides, doing intricate stuff using a mirror is quite a skill. Maybe simple extraction with one of my many pair of pliers might be easier.


Camera mounted on/near the end of the drill body!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2016)

Cubist said:


> Only yesterday morning my dentist was telling g me about one of his uni tutors who did his own dentistry because he didn't trust anyone else to be as good as he was.


I have contemplated pulling out what is left of a broken tooth of mine but decided against it because I would probably fall foul of my warfarin-'thinned' blood and end up as an emergency admission to hospital ...

I have recently mentioned amputating one of my own fingernails with a Stanley knife - LINK!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I have contemplated pulling out what is left of a broken tooth of mine but decided against it because I would probably fall foul of my warfarin-'thinned' blood and end up as an emergency admission to hospital ...
> 
> I have recently mentioned amputating one of my own fingernails with a Stanley knife - LINK!


Gently teasing the nail off, bit by bit. 
Done similar on my right thumb, using a modellers knife in 88 and my big toenail in 01.
Scalpel used for the toenail, but a curved blade for both.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jan 2016)

I once managed to remove my entire middle finger nail by trapping it between the edge of a solid metal workbench and a very heavy falling lump of steelwork. Unfortunately, I forgot to self-administer copious amounts of analgesics before surgery.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Jan 2016)

I had a skin tag near my eye. Was so ugly it had to go so I just pulled it off with my nails.
It was bleeding a bit but it was gone .
Mr M was horrified, he'd had one and went to Dr's to get it sorted.
Had to go for a lie down after his "operation" .


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I once managed to remove my entire middle finger nail by trapping it between the edge of a solid metal workbench and a very heavy falling lump of steelwork. Unfortunately, I forgot to self-administer copious amounts of analgesics before surgery.


I find that fainting helps!


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jan 2016)

Ive pulled what i thought was a bit of tooth the dentist had missed many years ago . It appeared that she had also left half the nerve attached to that bit of tooth . I found this out because when i yanked down on the pliers i felt my eye socket move .


----------



## ScotiaLass (9 Jan 2016)

I didn't plan to, but when I was about 12, I had a wart on my knee. I fell off a skateboard and ripped it right out! Blood everywhere and my mum was horrified but I was quite pleased.
I believe that superglue was first invented to be used by army medics for glueing wounds together in the field.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Ive pulled what i thought was a bit of tooth the dentist had missed many years ago . It appeared that she had also left half the nerve attached to that bit of tooth . I found this out because when i yanked down on the pliers i felt my eye socket move .


ColinJ finally rips up half-hearted self-dentistry plan and searches for a copy of '_Dental treatment for timid patients (non-fainting edition)_' ...


----------



## Davidc (9 Jan 2016)

If they're accessible corns are self operable. Small instrument screwdriver and tweezers. Inaccessible ones cost £30 for the chiropodist to take out, so good incentive for the DIY approach.


----------



## Ganymede (9 Jan 2016)

This is a lovely thread. 

Ranulph Fiennes is famous for this isn't he - removing his own frostbitten fingertips with a hacksaw because he couldn't be arsed to wait for the doctor?

I myself have done the hot-thing through the fingernail stuff (agree re paperclip) and also hit a wrist ganglion with a big book to make it go away. It did. My doc had looked at it and said "In the old days, you would have whacked that with the family bible, but I'm not going to because it's unprofessional". Hardback Shakespeare did the trick.


----------



## Spinney (9 Jan 2016)

This is a  thread!

The most I have ever done is syringe my own ears... worked a treat and without waiting days for an appointment.


----------



## Profpointy (9 Jan 2016)

Spinney said:


> This is a  thread!
> 
> The most I have ever done is syringe my own ears... worked a treat and without waiting days for an appointment.



Ooh that's worth remembering. What did you use to do it - ie what appliance, and did you have detergent / soap in the warm water?

Obviously you do the olive oil thing for a week first.

I only just managed to talk myself out of DIY tooth extraction 3am ine Christmas morning. Got as far as finding a big pliers but didn't go ahead. It f**n hurt and I was desperate


----------



## Ganymede (9 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> I only just managed to talk myself out of DIY tooth extraction 3am ine Christmas morning. Got as far as finding a big pliers but didn't go ahead. It f**n hurt and I was desperate


*whimpers*


----------



## Profpointy (9 Jan 2016)

Ganymede said:


> *whimpers*



twas 30 years ago and I still remember the pain. As it was Christmas day had to wait a good week before getting it seen to as well.

As an aside , in the olden days (well 1980) when you had a tooth abcsess, the dentist drilled it straightway, letting all the gunk out and stopped hurting instantly. These days they send you home with some penicillin giving you another week of misery; progress eh!


----------



## Ganymede (9 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> twas 30 years ago and I still remember the pain. As it was Christmas day had to wait a good week before getting it seen to as well.
> 
> As an aside , in the olden days (well 1980) when you had a tooth abcsess, the dentist drilled it straightway, letting all the gunk out and stopped hurting instantly. These days they send you home with some penicillin giving you another week of misery; progress eh!


*whimpers a bit more in sympathy*


----------



## Profpointy (9 Jan 2016)

Ganymede said:


> *whimpers a bit more in sympathy*



it's ok Ganymede - I'm over it now :-)


----------



## Ganymede (9 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> it's ok Ganymede - I'm over it now :-)


----------



## Mrs M (9 Jan 2016)

Ganymede said:


> This is a lovely thread.
> 
> Ranulph Fiennes is famous for this isn't he - removing his own frostbitten fingertips with a hacksaw because he couldn't be arsed to wait for the doctor?
> 
> I myself have done the hot-thing through the fingernail stuff (agree re paperclip) and also hit a wrist ganglion with a big book to make it go away. It did. My doc had looked at it and said "In the old days, you would have whacked that with the family bible, but I'm not going to because it's unprofessional". Hardback Shakespeare did the trick.


Mr M's golf partner, a retired GP advised him of the "bible treatment" for his ganglion.
Seeing as we don't have one in stock I used the remote control for TV, did the trick .
(And it was fun)


----------



## Ganymede (9 Jan 2016)

Mrs M said:


> (And it was fun)


Mrs M, you are me AICMFP


----------



## Mrs M (9 Jan 2016)

Ganymede said:


> Mrs M, you are me AICMFP


Don't have a scoops what that means but gave it a like


----------



## Ganymede (9 Jan 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Don't have a scoops what that means but gave it a like


"and I claim my five pounds" - see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobby_Lud


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> it's ok Ganymede - I'm over it now :-)


Ok for _some_ - I had one broken bad tooth and now another one has broken. It is only a matter of time before the filling drops out and then it will end up like the first one. Time to make that appointment .... 

[This post is dedicated to the memory of the sadistic/incompetent/cheating b*st*rd dentist who traumatised me as a small child by doing a root canal without anaesthetic causing me to faint, then started on the extractions, which was a nice thing to wake up to! The knee in my chest and the red-faced screaming at me when I was too afraid to let him continue was a lovely touch.

My sister told me that the dentist hospitalised a girl at about that time doing the same kind of stuff.

Sis also told me that he did 12 fillings on her in one session. This was in a young mouth which had been looked after with regular trips to another dentist before we moved to a new area. We think that he was doing unnecessary treatments purely for profit. _Nice! _ 

Apparently, he was heavily in debt and committed suicide some time afterwards.]


----------



## Spinney (9 Jan 2016)

Profpointy said:


> Ooh that's worth remembering. What did you use to do it - ie what appliance, and did you have detergent / soap in the warm water?
> 
> Obviously you do the olive oil thing for a week first.
> 
> I only just managed to talk myself out of DIY tooth extraction 3am ine Christmas morning. Got as far as finding a big pliers but didn't go ahead. It f**n hurt and I was desperate


I have some syringes (the normal plastic sort that nurses stick needles on the end of). Can't remember where I got them from. Little bit of liquid soap in warm water (after, as you say, the olive oil treatment, except I use Otex). Took a lot longer than the nurse doing it with their electrified thingies, but worked in the end. I don't think I was applying any more force to my ear - drum than the official way of doing it - it certainly didn't feel any more uncomfortable.


----------



## Ganymede (9 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Ok for _some_ - I had one broken bad tooth and now another one has broken. It is only a matter of time before the filling drops out and then it will end up like the first one. Time to make that appointment ....
> 
> [This post is dedicated to the memory of the sadistic/incompetent/cheating b*st*rd dentist who traumatised me as a small child by doing a root canal without anaesthetic causing me to faint, then started on the extractions, which was a nice thing to wake up to! The knee in my chest and the red-faced screaming at me when I was too afraid to let him continue was a lovely touch.
> 
> ...


Dear God Colin, I'm glad I was lying down when I read that! *shudders* You poor little chap!


----------



## Saluki (9 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Ok for _some_ - I had one broken bad tooth and now another one has broken. It is only a matter of time before the filling drops out and then it will end up like the first one. Time to make that appointment ....
> 
> [This post is dedicated to the memory of the sadistic/incompetent/cheating b*st*rd dentist who traumatised me as a small child by doing a root canal without anaesthetic causing me to faint, then started on the extractions, which was a nice thing to wake up to! The knee in my chest and the red-faced screaming at me when I was too afraid to let him continue was a lovely touch.
> 
> ...


Were you in Norfolk. We had a school dentist like that. Hideous man. He said that I had to have 2 extractions and 7 fillings when I had the school check-up, or something like that anyway. I went to our 'proper' dentist that afternoon and he said my teeth were fine and he'd see me in 6 months. Mum gave him the school dentist slip and Mr McAppleby (I think his name was) was horrified.

Dug out a couple of veruccas over the years. That cold stuff a couple of times and then digging it out with a craft scalpel seems to do the trick.

I would love to know what best to use to syringe out my own ears.


----------



## Spinney (9 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> Were you in Norfolk. We had a school dentist like that. Hideous man. He said that I had to have 2 extractions and 7 fillings when I had the school check-up, or something like that anyway. I went to our 'proper' dentist that afternoon and he said my teeth were fine and he'd see me in 6 months. Mum gave him the school dentist slip and Mr McAppleby (I think his name was) was horrified.
> 
> Dug out a couple of veruccas over the years. That cold stuff a couple of times and then digging it out with a craft scalpel seems to do the trick.
> 
> I would love to know what best to use to syringe out my own ears.


My post a few above this?


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2016)

Self surgery? Well, I've poked my piles back inside a few times.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> Were you in Norfolk. We had a school dentist like that. Hideous man. He said that I had to have 2 extractions and 7 fillings when I had the school check-up, or something like that anyway. I went to our 'proper' dentist that afternoon and he said my teeth were fine and he'd see me in 6 months. Mum gave him the school dentist slip and Mr McAppleby (I think his name was) was horrified.


Nope - Coventry.

I am sure that 99% of dentists are perfectly reputable but the idea of unnecessary dental treatment fills me with horror. (I'm too scared to even have the _necessary_ work done!)

I'm going to try one of our local dentists who is supposed to specialise in treating nervous patients. I want to see if they can work with me wearing earphones and blasting myself with loud music to distract me from what is being done to me! Assuming that my mouth is numbed as efficiently as the last time I had teeth out, then that might work. If I could manage to have a couple of treatment sessions without any major problems then I might finally overcome this phobia. The problem is that I have gone out like a light the last 3 or 4 times I had dental treatment. It is not only a very humiliating experience for me, but I feel absolutely lousy afterwards which feeds the dread for the next time. Also - most dentists tend to stop work as soon as one faints, which means that the experience needs to be repeated ...


----------



## Saluki (9 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Nope - Coventry.
> 
> I am sure that 99% of dentists are perfectly reputable but the idea of unnecessary dental treatment fills me with horror. (I'm too scared to even have the _necessary_ work done!)
> 
> I'm going to try one of our local dentists who is supposed to specialise in treating nervous patients. I want to see if they can work with me wearing earphones and blasting myself with loud music to distract me from what is being done to me! Assuming that my mouth is numbed as efficiently as the last time I had teeth out, then that might work. If I could manage to have a couple of treatment sessions without any major problems then I might finally overcome this phobia. The problem is that I have gone out like a light the last 3 or 4 times I had dental treatment. It is not only a very humiliating experience for me, but I feel absolutely lousy afterwards which feeds the dread for the next time. Also - most dentists tend to stop work as soon as one faints, which means that the experience needs to be repeated ...


Finding a dentist who will work with the terminally nervous is key. I am better than I was but still a right scardy cat. Current dentist is young, plays Radio 2 in his room and talks you though everything. Nice chap and I feel at ease with him, kind of.
I used to work for Shell and their 'works' dentist, was brilliant. He used hypnosis and all sorts. Most helpful.

Good luck with your's Colin. I've never thought of taking headphones and listening to anything to take my mind off it. I might give it a go, as I'm going to have to find a new dentist fairly soon.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Nope - Coventry.
> 
> I am sure that 99% of dentists are perfectly reputable but the idea of unnecessary dental treatment fills me with horror. (I'm too scared to even have the _necessary_ work done!)
> 
> I'm going to try one of our local dentists who is supposed to specialise in treating nervous patients. I want to see if they can work with me wearing earphones and blasting myself with loud music to distract me from what is being done to me! Assuming that my mouth is numbed as efficiently as the last time I had teeth out, then that might work. If I could manage to have a couple of treatment sessions without any major problems then I might finally overcome this phobia. The problem is that I have gone out like a light the last 3 or 4 times I had dental treatment. It is not only a very humiliating experience for me, but I feel absolutely lousy afterwards which feeds the dread for the next time. Also - most dentists tend to stop work as soon as one faints, which means that the experience needs to be repeated ...


I didn't go for several years and when I eventually plucked up the courage, I found I needed 3 extractions and a filling. I worked myself up into a right tizz with nerves. Maybe placebo effect, not sure but I took several squirts of the Bach Rescue Remedy before I went in and, as usual, the thought was far worse than the treatment. All done quickly and pain free so I now make sure I keep up my checkups so should hopefully never need much done at once again.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jan 2016)

Drago said:


> Self surgery? Well, I've poked my piles back inside a few times.


 How about garotting them with some nylon fishing line and then chopping them off with a Stanley knife?


----------



## Ganymede (9 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Nope - Coventry.
> 
> I am sure that 99% of dentists are perfectly reputable but the idea of unnecessary dental treatment fills me with horror. (I'm too scared to even have the _necessary_ work done!).
> 
> I'm going to try one of our local dentists who is supposed to specialise in treating nervous patients. I want to see if they can work with me wearing earphones and blasting myself with loud music to distract me from what is being done to me! Assuming that my mouth is numbed as efficiently as the last time I had teeth out, then that might work. If I could manage to have a couple of treatment sessions without any major problems then I might finally overcome this phobia. The problem is that I have gone out like a light the last 3 or 4 times I had dental treatment. It is not only a very humiliating experience for me, but I feel absolutely lousy afterwards which feeds the dread for the next time. Also - most dentists tend to stop work as soon as one faints, which means that the experience needs to be repeated ...


This is really worth doing - Mr G had a phobia for similar reasons and we ended up getting him back to the dentist's through meeting one socially. He was such a nice guy and specialised in nervous cases. Since then, no prob, and I have to say I think most dentists now are very well trained in this side of things.

I moved dentists recently, the key factor being the level of communication I was getting. The previous guy was just incredibly taciturn and used to look amazed if I asked a question. The new one is incredibly informative and does things like take photos of my mouth, put them straight up on the screen and talk me through it. Very empowering (and a bit shocking - I grind my teeth and you can see the damage!).

Go for it - get recommendations and ask around.

Edit: Mr G's current Dentist is known locally as Almost Painless Pete!


----------



## jay clock (9 Jan 2016)

slowmotion said:


> The red hot needle through the nail when there is some blood swelling up in the nerve below is the only way to go. It takes a bit of courage the first time but the pain relief is instant. A thin needle is best. I wouldn't attempt it with my soldering iron.


I did my big toenail with a fine drill bit heated up.. Manually twiddling it. Massive pus and blood volcano and huge instant relief


----------



## mr messy (9 Jan 2016)

Cracked a tooth and had to smooth off sharp edge with a needle file and some wet and dry.
Once tried the Rambo thing of sewing a cut with needle and thread...didn't really work, ended up sticking together with insulating tape. Don't really recommend cleaning oily cuts with celly thinner, works but nips a little...


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jan 2016)

Rambo had the right idea.
[media]
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIji4YJL4PE
[/media]


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jan 2016)

User said:


> No video of him sticking his farmers back though,thankfuly


 Lordy,Lordy! I never knew he had Chalfonts. You live and learn.


----------



## srw (9 Jan 2016)

Ganymede said:


> This is really worth doing - Mr G had a phobia for similar reasons and we ended up getting him back to the dentist's through meeting one socially. He was such a nice guy and specialised in nervous cases. Since then, no prob, and I have to say I think most dentists now are very well trained in this side of things.
> 
> I moved dentists recently, the key factor being the level of communication I was getting. The previous guy was just incredibly taciturn and used to look amazed if I asked a question. The new one is incredibly informative and does things like take photos of my mouth, put them straight up on the screen and talk me through it. Very empowering (and a bit shocking - I grind my teeth and you can see the damage!).
> 
> ...


I think I went 18 years without seeing a dentist, originally out of poverty and then out of anxiety. Fortunately I found someone perfectly able to deal with me, and understanding that I didn't really like injections - but understood that they were a necessary evil. I'm now reasonably relaxed, and the dental nurse is quite happy to lay a reassuring hand on my arm as the anaesthetic needle goes in.

As you say, it's acknowledging the potential issues, being upfront about the necessity (an x-ray or a photo helps) and talking you through the procedure that helps.


----------



## Sara_H (9 Jan 2016)

I've had occasional cracked heels - very painful, supergluing the crack is a miracle cure - this is as far as my self surgery goes.


----------



## bancrobba (9 Jan 2016)

User said:


> With a name like bancrobba, I am disappointed that you have never had to remove a bullet and sew yourself up, with Whisky as both disinfectant and anesthetic.


Once got really bad paper cut from a dodgy cheque. Had a swig of Magners and put one of my daughters mister men plasters on it. Life in da ghetto, man...


----------



## bancrobba (9 Jan 2016)

Drago said:


> Self surgery? Well, I've poked my piles back inside a few times.


Bit lame, Ranulf Fiennes sorted his with a crossbow....


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Jan 2016)

I've removed an entire big toenail before, when it was ingrowing. It was...uncomfortable.
Possibly the infection had partly pushed the nail off.
On the topic of dentists, my one was quite happy to have me wearing headphones while he drilled away (How fjoerken wrong does that sound??)
If you're nervous - say so. Most dentists will understand and help. 
I can now have root canal treatment without embedding my fingers in the armrests.
Mostly.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2016)

I will report back once I have _finally_ had my first round of treatment! 

(The remains of one tooth need to come out ASAP, and a second tooth looks and feels like it would be a waste of time/money/nervous energy to try and save it. Plenty more teeth that need attention, but those two are urgent.)


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jan 2016)

bancrobba said:


> Once got really bad paper cut from a dodgy cheque. Had a swig of Magners and put one of my daughters mister men plasters on it. Life in da ghetto, man...


Respect!


----------



## bancrobba (10 Jan 2016)

^^^^^^^
That's how we roll in the hood


----------



## Lisa21 (10 Jan 2016)

#faints


----------



## Profpointy (10 Jan 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> I've removed an entire big toenail before, when it was ingrowing. It was...uncomfortable.
> Possibly the infection had partly pushed the nail off.
> On the topic of dentists, my one was quite happy to have me wearing headphones while he drilled away (How fjoerken wrong does that sound??)
> If you're nervous - say so. Most dentists will understand and help.
> ...



regarding ingrowing toenail, I've had one for maybe 40 years, and managed it by careful trimming including, painfully digging down the side. Found a cure on the web somewhere - maybe someone on here suggested it - but just cut a v-shaped nick in the end (ie the flat end you would trip in a healthy nail). Problem solved ! Removes the tension as it grows.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2016)

classic33 said:


> Gently teasing the nail off, bit by bit.
> Done similar on my right thumb, using a modellers knife in 88 and my big toenail in 01.
> Scalpel used for the toenail, but a curved blade for both.


Not looking bad for a 28 year old nail.


----------

